# Dezert racing!!!!!!!



## Nick Sexton (Feb 19, 2009)

I am a professional race photographer. i shoot off road events in north america, Baja California, and beyond. here are a few of my photos.


----------



## keybq (Feb 19, 2009)

those are amazing


----------



## lids369 (Feb 19, 2009)

nice job man


----------



## Nick Sexton (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank You very much!!!


----------



## KvnO (Feb 19, 2009)

Wait... Baja California isn't in North America?

Just kidding.

Really though, cool shots.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 20, 2009)

These are great. I love them. Very cleanly and professionally captured. My only complaint is the haloing artifacts here and there.  That's just a personal preference though.

I wish I could have been in your shoes, man!  Great action shots.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 20, 2009)

Great shots, esp  the dune buggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you zoom out when taking the pic, or apply in PP, for example in the first shot, only the front half of the ground is blurred


----------



## jmthompson (Feb 20, 2009)

Great shots!  I want to be there...either driving or shooting!!!!


----------



## Nick Sexton (Feb 20, 2009)

thank you for your comments!  i use a photoshop plug in called Photo Tools from On One to create the radial blur effect. i like to think that by applying the radial blur, it adds a little motion to the picture and also i like how it centers the subject.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 20, 2009)

shot 1 (although halo is visible) is SUPERB...love the desaturation on that one (im a sucker for desaturated images).
that has a bit of an hdr feel to it...did you bracket and tonemap? looks awesome.


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 20, 2009)

These look great.  Nice effect on number 3 perfectly used.  Some really nice action shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nick Sexton (Feb 20, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> shot 1 (although halo is visible) is SUPERB...love the desaturation on that one (im a sucker for desaturated images).
> that has a bit of an hdr feel to it...did you bracket and tonemap? looks awesome.



Thank you very much! the effect that is used for the first image is a presetting that is found on a photoshop plug-in call photo tools, OnOne Software. the effect that i used is call omaha beach. thank you for the comments!


----------



## 250Gimp (Feb 25, 2009)

Great shots!!  I would like to see a bit more saturation in the first shot though.

Cheers


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Feb 25, 2009)

Number five is amazing.


----------



## Kegger (Feb 25, 2009)

Great series, I love the action feel that they all have.

My one peeve is with number one. Far too much sharpening being used, the halo is very distracting.


----------



## Lackoffunding (Feb 27, 2009)

Like the second and the last. Quite a few are pretty blown out. That is tough lighting though. Cool stuff.

The last one looks wild. How did you go about shooting that?


----------



## Charles89 (Mar 5, 2009)

#3 blows me away srly I freaking love it, the effect is amazing.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 5, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome shots man, nice work.

_Lucky ba#$@d.._.  _I would luv to shoot the Lucas series as well as Baja._


----------

